# green ghosts?



## Mike (Dec 20, 2006)

How common are green ghost mantids? like green green? I got a female ghost thats really green and was wondering if its genetic? So will a higher % of her babies be green? i had all my other ghosts in same conditions / colour of surroundings and only this one turned green?


----------



## Christian (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep them more humid and in green plants and you will get more females like this.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## wuwu (Dec 20, 2006)

mike, i have 8 ghosts and have noticed the same thing as you. i also keep all of mine in pretty much the same conditions. i don't want to say identical. i have one green female as well, she's my favorite. 5 of mine are the normal dark brown and 1 male is a light tan. i'm going to mate the green female w/ the light tan male to see what kind of colors i'll get in the offspring.

has anyone ever had a green male? i've only heard of or seen green females.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2006)

My ghost male has always been dark brown in color as adult, but females can be green, black, brown, tan, gray, etc. and don't be suprise to see them changing color from just one molt. They tend to turn green when you have lot of green leaves in the cage.


----------



## wuwu (Dec 22, 2006)

> They tend to turn green when you have lot of green leaves in the cage.


i don't know about that, all my ghost mantid's enclosures have green leaves.


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

I have found it mainly due to humidity. Those I have kept at higher humidity have come out a shade of green more, than those that were pretty dry.


----------

